# Happy Birthday Karoojager



## Compoundschütze (Oct 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday Frank

ccasion13: ........................... :band:........................ ccasion13:


:wav:
View attachment 429500
:wav:



Cs


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

I second that! Have a great day!


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Compoundschütze said:


> Happy Birthday Frank
> 
> ccasion13: ........................... :band:........................ ccasion13:
> 
> ...


What he said....

May you have a great birthday present today.

There is another one waiting for you in Africa...:wink:


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

Happy birthday Frank!!! Just before your Africa trip! Good timing!


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

We will happy-happy on Monday...:darkbeer:

Congratulations Frank. :wink:


----------



## bowman africa (Sep 5, 2007)

Happy birthday on the big *51*


May there be many more !!!!
Prost !!!:darkbeer:

Willem

P.S. I received the coffee cups yesterday. They are awesome. Thanks a lot Frank. See u soon.


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

happy birthday, Frank :darkbeer::darkbeer:
have a good one :thumbs_up


----------



## mogodu (Mar 28, 2007)

What Bossie said
Im starting to feel afraid of Mondayukey:
Happy Happy Frank:cocktail:

Groete
Stefan


----------



## Ruhan (Jun 13, 2007)

*Happy Birthday!*

*Happy Birthday Frank on you special day!*

We will have a proper celebration when you are here!

Cheers:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Thank you a lot to all my Suid Afrikaan friends for you birthday wishes.
This was my last working day here for three weeks ( great gift:wink: )
The last hurdle before my visit inTzaneen is my birthday party in the afternoon:embara: But I will take this like a man !!


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Happy Birthday Frank...

See you ion two weeks and we can have a beer to celebrate.

regards,

Craig


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Happy Birthday Frank!! Hope you have another 51years ahead of you!


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Birthday*

Frank,
We will have a few cold ones for sure.All the best to you
Philip


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*Wow its that time of the year again.....*

Happy, happies Frank......Hope you have an awesome trip over. You will be in good hands. I wish I could make it to the AT convention so we could swallow a couple:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:together:wink:.

Take care,

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

Hey buddy,

You got my congrats face-to-face last Friday.

I wish you all the best for your trip to Africa - much success - and "Waidmannsheil".

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::tongue::tongue: :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------

